# Star Performance (Fife)



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Star Performance..... great service, done all my servicing and mod's can't fault this family run team.

Kirkcaldy, Scotland,


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Another thumbs up for Jim and his team at Star Performance...one of the worst things about not having the TT anymore is not having a reason to visit for servicing and mod work work safe in the knowledge that I was getting superb value for my hard earned £'s.

Visit with confidence! 

http://www.starperformance.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Tucked away in an industrial estate theres a cracking performance shop with friendly people and a great knowlodge of cars.

Simply Excellent Service

Bobski


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Have to agree with Trev... now on my second TT and wouldn't take it anywhere else. Just had major service, cambelt and brakes done and the service was first class


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had my car in at star on saturday to get the oil changed on the haldex system and jim is doing a special offer for TTOC members £50:00 inclusive just phone up and book your car in and give Jim your membership number 

cheers trev


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

£50 thats a great deal.... anymore special offers for ttoc members at star?

im thinking of getting some work done on the 16th as im driving to glasgow that day to fly to malaga so would be great to drop in by


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had the car mot'ed yesterday and it passed always glad to get the call to pick it up  
but on the way home the battery light came on and the esp light and the dash lights began to dim, Got home and switched it off to find the battery was dead as a dodo, phoned jim and he said he would send Brian round in the morning with a new battery and see if that was the problem which it was dont think many garages would give you that kind of service,
anyway thumbs up for star for a great service long my it last


----------



## berttie (Mar 31, 2009)

These arent far from me


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

had my remap and dv done at star,bn a month now and its sweeeeeeet.brilliant service all good


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> Had the car mot'ed yesterday and it passed always glad to get the call to pick it up
> but on the way home the battery light came on and the esp light and the dash lights began to dim, Got home and switched it off to find the battery was dead as a dodo, phoned jim and he said he would send Brian round in the morning with a new battery and see if that was the problem which it was dont think many garages would give you that kind of service,
> anyway thumbs up for star for a great service long my it last


 Found out that the alternator was done £260  been a hard month


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Found out that the alternator was done £260  been a hard month


 .. surely not - it's hardly been used! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Finally got my remap and decided that whilst it was in at Dr Jim's that I'd get treated to Variant 1s and cruise control .. and absolutely no regrets 8) First class work and customer service!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 3000 mls this year


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well it had to happen at some point  indicators packed up on Friday night phoned star on Saturday morning and had a new unit fitted by lunch time  Audi part no..8NO-941-509-B


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would it not have been cheaper to put a BMW badge on ?


----------



## bodyart (Sep 2, 2008)

After reading the reviews on here I contacted these guys a month or two ago about a remap and i gotta say i wasnt impressed really. The guy i spoke to (Jim i think he said) seemed entirely disinterested in answering any queries about the different stuff available. Even going so far as slating some of the other big firms maps in favour of his "own" map.

Then he told me i should only expect 140bhp ish on his dyno from a 225 TT! sorry guys, but as a novice i cant see how when everyone else gets more realistic figures on their dyno's. I was left with the impression that the guy either had a F**ked dyno or didnt know how to set it up properly to get right readings - Which seems entirely at odds with what the users are saying on here who all rate Star performance pretty highly - and i dont doubt for one minute any of you have had excellent service from them.

maybe i caught him on a bad day (it was a friday!) maybe i misinterpreted what he was saying, maybe he just couldnt be bothered with answering questions from a newbie who just wanted some reassurance he was doing the right thing but it was the general level of disinterest when i was gonna part with hard earned cash that put me off in the end, even if his map was half the price of the competition, if you dont have confidence in the guy doin the job it aint a bargain is it?

In the end i got a trial map from elsewhere to try, and am about to part with cash for the full map shortly. Would rather have gone to Star performance because they are fairly local but i dont know anyone who has had it, and he didnt offer any testimonials either, pity really.

I will maybe give them another try when i am looking for something next time, everyone deserves a second chance i would say - i would be interested in hearing from anyone who has Star's own re-map to see how they rate it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your experience with star, it must of been an off day for jim as he is usually a chatter box,
ive had a remap from them and every things fine very happy with it and thats been over a year now, does all my servicing as well and mod's  where is it your based is it in fife?
cheers trev


----------



## bodyart (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Trev,

I had kinda hoped someone would come to Star's defence - i genuinely like the idea of a GOOD independant that i can trust being close by, and all the reviews on here seem to rate them pretty highly so thats a good sign, as i say, i had one bad conversation with him, but i wont write ANYONE off based on one experience, absolutey anyone me included can have one helluva bad day at work lol -just made me a little wary - hence the post looking for independant experiences.

So was it his own remap you had done?? or one of the ones he sells ( not APR or Revo, cant remember the "make" he said - sounded italian, beginning with a G i think) and how do you find it? whats it like in daily use? oh and did you try any others first? He kinda slated APR on the phone too, sayin he used to work for them and their remap could corrupt the ecu, leave data on it and potentially damage my car etc etc, but again others on the forum rate APR and REVO (amongst others quite highly) Or even do you know anyone thats had his own remap done?

I had a 6hr trial of the APR remap elsewhere (Glenrothes) and to be honest was really really impressed with what felt like the HUGE boost in midrange and roll on throttle response was gutted when the 6hrs was up lol - havent tried Revo's trial but did think about it. Both of these are twice the price of Star's own remap, but whilst price is important i would rather pay £400 for a good (and relatively safe) remap than £200 for one that max's boost to get peak figures and end up blowing the motor or something! NOT that i am suggetsing Star's own remap is like that, just that its a little firm, not very well known outside fife/scotland and after the phone call its not unreasonable to be a little wary ya know? especially if they are sayin theirs is way better than a big USA multinational tuning firm.

I am not in Fife, but just a little over the border near Perth.
Any help or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated trev, honestly, i am not here to slate any firm, just want to go the "right" route with my car, and there is a positive wealth of knowledge and experience on here that can help us all avoid costly mistakes

cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

_*- To keep the section completely unbiased, please can the dealers/indi's mentioned in the threads please not respond to threads. If a Dealer/Indi finds a thread/message objectionable, please contact a member of the moderating support team and inform us of the problem.* _
..................................................................................................................................................
Hi Bodyart
I was at star yesterday and mentioned to them that one of our members had contacted you and was far from happy with the response you gave him, Jim or Brian has no recollection of the conversation with you and asks if you could give him a call back regarding the matter he would be more than happy to discuss it with you.
01592 655595

As for the remap the car is on the rolling road before any work is done to find if any underlying problems if any, he remaps the car and its back onto the rolling road to check the outlet power of the map, then road tested.its not just a quick plug in computer remap and off you go he takes his time and puts the same effort into everyone's car as if it was his own. he is very well experienced in what he does and i for one would never let anyone else touch my car.you said its a small firm i would say its a very experienced family run company with customer satisfaction at the top of the list, and i know that he goes out of his way to help dealers like Dundee/Perth Audi with problems they occur in a working day and with him being a sponsor on the TTOC you get your discount as well 

Trev


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

bodyart said:


> After reading the reviews on here I contacted these guys a month or two ago about a remap and i gotta say i wasnt impressed really. The guy i spoke to (Jim i think he said) seemed entirely disinterested in answering any queries about the different stuff available. Even going so far as slating some of the other big firms maps in favour of his "own" map.
> 
> Then he told me i should only expect 140bhp ish on his dyno from a 225 TT! sorry guys, but as a novice i cant see how when everyone else gets more realistic figures on their dyno's. I was left with the impression that the guy either had a F**ked dyno or didnt know how to set it up properly to get right readings - Which seems entirely at odds with what the users are saying on here who all rate Star performance pretty highly - and i dont doubt for one minute any of you have had excellent service from them
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like jim to me. He's been nothing but helpfull with an questions I've had in the past. I also don't see him saying you would get the bhp your quoting on the rolling road unless your car is knackered. Sounds like you phoned the local chipy by accident... There is a jim that works there


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

If you are in any doubt I would recommend that you take a drive over to Star and have a chat with Jim and have a good look at his set up before you entrust your car to him. He is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful guys that I know at any garage in Scotland. But, as you say, you may have got him on a bad day and, knowing him, he would be mortified if he read your post.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *bodyart*

I'm also sorry to hear that you've had a bad conversational experience with JIm. Jim has been in the VW/Audi scene for more years than he'd probably care to remember (20+ at a rough guess), therefore knowledge has never been in question. IMHO, Jim tells you as it is .. my preferred method from any mechanic. On mant occasion, I've been to him with my usual 'wish list' and he generally tells me what he thinks of it and (more importantly) why. Jim will usually do as the customer wants but occasionally, Jim may (and has the right to) refuse to fit a certain part for a number of reasons (i) he considers it unsafe (ii) he considers that something else needs to be done first, possibly as a priority (iii) he feels that the customer would be wasting their money, to name but a few reasons.

Basically, *jock* has given very good advice. Call Jim and pop down and see him and their set-up. He can be uber busy so if you want to make the most of your visit, ask him when he might be a little quieter so you can have a decent blether.

I, for one, would like to know how you get on and it would be nice if you could give forumers an update 

I hope this helps ..


----------



## bodyart (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, Guys Lets not fall out over the local Chippy! how about if i promise to visit there too when I go for a look at star performance? just so i know the difference between the two Jims - will that restore peace and harmony to the forum? :lol: :lol:

No seriously, as i said in my previous posts, i try to NEVER write anyone off based on just one experience, for the reasons quoted previously. I think the words of advice given by Jock, Rab, Trev et al are all very valid and important and i think it would be worthwhile to just pop in by Star next time i am passing "just for a look" as it were and see if anyone has time for a chat (i presume they have some of the usual bits n pieces for sale rather than being a fully dedicated workshop/repair facility??)

The whole point of my initial post i guess was that, being new to the TT scene (and "modern" tuning on 4 wheels in general) I was trying to gather as much info as i could before i made any decisions on what to do/ where to go and this forum has proved invaluable, the depth and bredth of knowledge of members is truely extrodinary and to be applauded - everyone keep up the good work please.

As part of that i "discovered" Star performance directly from here, and the reviews/comments were all most supportive and encouraging. So i was really surprised when i made the call, got to speak to what sounded (from here anyway) like the "head man" and got such i bad experience (to be fair to everyone i really should have posted it at the time rather than a few weeks later, but life was a little hectic for a few weeks and it slipped my mind but then, a few weeks later and i think its the "important" bits of the conversation you remember i think ). So i posted the experience here for comments from members who have, to a man, been quick support Star,their staff and give me even more reason to think my call was just simply a bad day. I didnt want to cross them off the list of good garages based on one call, not with what you guys were all saying about them. I can appreciate how distracting/irritating it can be if some random numpty is disturbing you when you're in the middle of something complicated (or in the middle of a bad day!) and if it had been me on the receiving end of the call i cant say i would have been all sweetness and light in those circumstances  

So thanks guys, thanks for all the comments i will be taking your advice and dropping in to see them (and the local chippy if it keeps the peace) before any final decisions regarding remapping etc are finally made and money spent. I still maintain good local independants are worth their weight in gold! I have always been a supporter of the local guy where possible because generally they seem to care more, and you can build up a good trusting relationship with your pride n joy, not to mention if anything goes wrong its easier to resolve quickly and effectively as you feel an important part of their business rather than just a customer number. I will search/post on the 8N general forum for any comments about Star's "own brand" remap and any benefits over APR/REVO/CustomCode etc etc, it would be really interesting to see a power/torque curve from theirs compared to others so if anyone has had Star's own please please please feel free to post/email/PM me a copy 

once again thanks for all your comments guys they are all appreciated!!!


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Bodyart, I am delighted to hear your that you have made up your own mind to have a visit to Star to see what they have to offer. Good luck, and I am sure that you won't regret your decision.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey bodyart, iv had a remap off star and couldnt fault it.the service i got was second to none.my cars been back for a major service and is going in very soon for a cambelt change.got to say when i was in for the service jim was great,advised me on a couple of minor things with the car and gave advice on the upcoming cambelt change.really surprised you had a rough experiance but im very sure it will be a one off.

p.s. as for the map it,s brilliant,got it done with a forge 007p dv.(which im sure you have been advised to replace as well) and the diffrence is very noticable


----------



## Geo! (Aug 30, 2009)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> one of the worst things about not having the TT anymore is not having a reason to visit for servicing and mod work work safe in the knowledge that I was getting superb value for my hard earned £'s. Dave


This was exactly how I felt when I took a rush of blood and bought a Merc. [smiley=end.gif]

Good news is I'm back in the fold, I picked up my first TT today and will be visiting Star on wednesday to let Jim fit a cruise control. :mrgreen:

Star offers excellent and honest service, I wouldn't consider going anywhere else and belive me I'm bloody fussy when it comes to having my cars worked on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Another thumbs up for Jim, Brian and the rest of the crew at Star 8)

Service was excellent - Jim's wife even drove us into Kirkcaldy in her S3 

Had R32 anti-roll bars fitted front and rear today as an upgrade, as the standard rear bushes were likely to be a potential MOT failure next year - rather than simply replace with an OEM, went for the upgrade. A full 4 wheel laser alignment was also carried out (just as well, as some of the rear cambers were out

We had cruise control fitted too, and the total time was around 4 hours in total, which is good going 

Jim also pointed out that the rear tyres were wearing badly on the inside edge due to the previous rear cambers...potentially saved us hassle, fines and points from the police

Make no mistake...excellent service and good prices 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Took my TT up to Star on Tuesday to get the rear trailing arm bushes fitted .. problem started with one of the long bolts snapping due to corrosion and age (s**t happens). Jim was excellent .. got straight on the phone and arranged for a new bracket and a couple of new bolts to be delivered the next day (car stranded on the ramps). At the same time Jim took the opportunity to look over the rear suspension and spotted a leaking rear shock (warranty) and corroded rose joints. Suggests to me that it would be a good time to get these seen to as we had the rear stripped already . . . saving me money! So, a few calls later and parts despatched to Star pronto. He also replaced the thermostat whilst the car was sitting about idly and even VagCom cleared my 'airbag' warning light, as I'd taken it off again for photos because of my flat bottom steering wheel mod.

That pretty much sums up Jim and Co. .. offering advice for the best way forward for customers. I've sometimes come up with ideas for my car and Jim's either said "yep, no worries" or "ermm, I've a suggestion that might be better for you" - that's the kind of mechanic you want!

Cheers Jim (and All at Star) - friendly service 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well it's that time of year again M.O.Ttime which i hate  Got a reminder phone call from star to say it was due and was asked to bring it over, due to my work (stand - by) i would not be able to, so Janet said one of the guys would pop over pick the car up and give it the once over before taking it to the mot station they use, which they done at no extra cost and the best part it passed phew , As always car mats and paper foot mats were in place great service Star pleasure using your company,


----------



## radm4 (Mar 23, 2010)

Got my car booked in at Star to have the customary cam belt and water pump replacement next week, seemed a very good quote I got from Jim so thought I'd go down and see what they're like 

Will enjoy the drive there and back from Forfar too 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

radm4 said:


> Got my car booked in at Star to have the customary cam belt and water pump replacement next week, seemed a very good quote I got from Jim so thought I'd go down and see what they're like
> 
> Will enjoy the drive there and back from Forfar too 8)


 ask Jim or Brian if they have any windscreen washer caps left for sale he had a few left for sale the other week  make a nice change to the engine bay


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I can understand someone having a bad service experience at some point with every company although with *Audi Stirling *it was nearly every time :twisted:.

In general I like Star but have to say that I never leave there without being told of a fault/problem. This means either Star tell porkies or my TT isn't robust. I suspect it's the latter  .
I still take my car back there for work so I do have faith that they do things correctly but have to say they're not the cheapest and are therefore probably Central Scotland's closest thing to the TT Shop ie great skill, medium price.

I'm also surprised that Jim seemed disinterested with a customer who wanted to chip his/her TT as that's been a considerable part of their business for a long time and he's got a loyal following. I think they used to use some other firm's code to chip engines so maybe there's been a divorce there.

We also have to remember that a frequent customer often gets better service than a new customer looking to spend a little amount of money. There was a fella' on this forum a while ago saying his local dealership treated him like a King and that he got his latest car "unveiled" when he went to collect it and IIRC with the sales staff standing by clapping. Now that sounds great service until you read he had bought a squillion cars from that dealership in not-that-many-years and he had been told he was their "best customer" so it was relative. Me with my single car purchase in the last 10 years would have been treated like a pauper in comparison.

Petesky


----------



## radm4 (Mar 23, 2010)

Took my car up to Star for the cam belt kit change on Friday. Left the car there at about 12pm and went for a tour about in my dads new car and then picked the car up at 5pm. Good price for the change, good service and had a good chat with Jim about TT's in general and my car specifically, as Jim had serviced it for the previous owner too.

Would deffo go back


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just had my car serviced today first class service guys


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i heard a bad story about star performance last week.... just shows thatnobody is perfect eh.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i heard a bad story about star performance last week.... just shows thatnobody is perfect eh.


And your point is !!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh sorry trev, i didnt realise this section was for good reviews only? maybe you can point me in the right direction of the "i had a bad experiance at a garage section" :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Never said anything about only good posts :? 
Anyone can post up what you posted and not explain what the problem was or is !


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ah got ya!

its a fairly long winded affiar regarding remaps on two guys cars :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Kammy, I think what trev is trying to say is that it is only helpful when the problem is explained. When stories from a friend of a friend come round, they usually grow arms and legs. Let us know on here what the problem has been....it'll give others something to look out for when their own car goes for work or indeed maybe Star have not been aware that your friend of a friend had issues.

Hev x


----------



## kenny_boon (Sep 8, 2006)

has anyone driven star performances A5 3.0tdi?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

not had a shot of the A5 but had us out at knockhill in his seat bloody fast


----------



## kenny_boon (Sep 8, 2006)

pitty, fancy finding out what the cars like after their map


----------



## vr6paul (Jul 12, 2011)

Honest guy I think.
With my S3 I went to get a map - he suggested when I arrived that I get a Forge diverter valve and a panel filter. I agreed to both after being given the prices and left him to it. He asked if it was already mapped. I said it was not so he went about his work. When I got back he told me it was already mapped and already had a performance panel filter. He had discovered from the "before" rolling road run that it was only making 180 hp (210 hp S3) because some of the pipework had been put on back to front. He rectified this, fitted the diverter valve and fired back on the rolling road where it made 230hp - so it was already mapped. As he had already discussed what I was after from a MAP he knew this was sufficent for me and he knew another map would only get a bit more from the car. He actually said the way the map looked it could have been one of his.
He could have said nothing and charged me for MAP, Filter and Diverter valve but instead charged for the 2 rolling road runs and the diverter valve. He could have made much more cash out of me without be being any the wiser but he chose not to.
I will go back - once i get a TT!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What a pleasant way to spend your hard earned cash - well; to tell the truth, Jackie's cash! 

It had been a while since Jim and his team had been called on to practise his skills since the first TT departed our fleet, but with the recent arrival of Jackie's new toy we had doubts about the timing belts and associated parts had actually been changed earlier this year. Rather than suffer an expensive engine failure if they hadn't, it seemed prudent to spend a small amount now and the enjoy the security of knowing all was well in that department.

As it turned out they had, but with unkown components and it didn't appear that one of the engine mounts had been secured correctly - now know that "pukka" gear has been fitted ...aux' drive belt, timing belt, tensioning roller and the all important hydraulic tensioner. Water pump and thermostat too. Worth pointing out that Audi dealers don't change the water pump, hydraulic tensioner or thermostat when they do a timing belt change!

At the same time, Jim was asked to carry out a full 4 wheel alignment and get rid of the offset in the steering wheel. Now done it has transformed the feel of the car when driving - perfect!

Finally, A scan for DTC's was carried out and nothing found apart from the alarm horn being faulty - no big deal and the car has a clean bill of health

So, might be a few bob lighter, but the cost is relatively inexpensive when compared to main dealer prices for the same work - and I know the work has been carried out competently and thoroughly...small price for that little blanket of security I reckon 

If you're looking for servicing, tuning or modification work, Star Performance will look after you 

Dave


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't reccommend Star enough.

I've had my car (VW Lupo GTI) in at Star a good few times now and can't fault their service at all. In fact no one else touches my car apart from them 
They've done; Timing belt & W/Pump, Major service, Brakes, Fitted my KW-V1's, I've had their alignment too and just last week Jim took my car in and replaced my window switches and door hinges and brought it back n didn't charge me for dropping the car back off or that. Definately the best in Fife 

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have been in contact with Star Performance about an APR map on my RS. I emailed Jim about the price for APR map and he advised it would be £699 + VAT. I have since checked the APR website and it quotes £598.80 inc VAT for the map. I brought this to Jims attention and he has still came back with the original price of £699 + VAT

Am I missing something ?? :?

I would rather go to Star as I have heard many good things and due to the fact that they not too far away. But as you can see the difference in price is huge. Especially when they should be going along with APR state on their uk website?


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

My advice would be to contact APR and ask them to clarify their published web price then clarify it with their local approved supplier ie Star.
Let the two of them sort it out between themselves - I think you get a discount with TTOC membership at Star with performance upgrades but I've never got it to my knowledge :? .

Post up how you get on.

Peter


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have had an email back from Jim. He is checking with APR. Thanks for your help!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Had a reply from Jim, seems APRs prices were wrong on website and they have now adjusted to higher price


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Bad luck fella'.

Peter


----------



## cb543 (Feb 21, 2009)

Been to Star twice this week, once for cam belt and service, second time for a broken spring discovered on the first visit. Good service, happy with the price (and I am as tight as two coats of paint), and most importantly the car feels great.


----------



## audit guy (Oct 6, 2012)

good people


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi (my first post on the TT forum!)

After having spoken to Jim and his wife in person at Star Performance, I took my newly acquired 2002 Roadster to them for a coolant thermostat change and a stage one remap.

Simply by browsing through this excellent forum, I have learned so much more about this highly enjoyable vehicle and straight away recognised the "stuck coolant thermostat" symptoms amongst others.

I decided to take a leap of faith after so many positive recommendations and go for Stars own stage 1remap. I have to say I have been totally impressed with the smooth, responsive power and torque delivery of this map. The car is an absolute delight to drive be it pottering about in town or enjoying full boost performance on the open road! - Nice one Jim!

I will look forward to returning for normal servicing in the future and will no doubt be entrusting my Passat 170 TDI Sport Estate for safe keeping too !


----------



## BlueTTDave (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been using Star Performance since I got the TT last September. Very satisfied with their servicing and all the work they have carried out for me. The remap I got there is great. Their prices are good, staff are friendly and they have a cosey wee waiting area with loads of magazines to pass the time. Jim also makes a good cup of coffee 

Great garage, great service, won't put my car anywhere else.


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used Star Performance for the past 3 years for my Golf GTI and will be using them going forward for my new Mk1 TT. Excellent service and prices.


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

For future reference what price are we talking for a cam belt change at Star?


----------



## robwight (Jun 5, 2013)

Phoned Star performance to get a price for a quick rolling road bhp print out of my car.., no setup or diag,just 1 run.

Dastek in Dalgety bay = £72 for 2 runs
Wallace performance = £60 for 2 runs
Star performance = £180 for 1 run   :?

I then asked politely as you would what it involved.. 1 basic run , I then said "oh.. Dastek & wallace do it for 60-70 pounds "

The reply ?? " Aye , we charge £180 , cheerio " phone put down.

Now.. This is absolutely unbelievable !! I was stunned at this,they making that much money they don't want business ??

Excuse my french but thats downright f*kin disgraceful.

I dont mind paying the money.. My RS6 has had over 30k spent on mods and supposedly the quickest rs6 in the country , I wanted a new specialist nearer me to maintain service etc ( I only live a few miles from them ) , NEVER going to use Star Performance.

I solely joined this forum for the single reason to write this thread , thats how annoyed I was at there (cough) service.

STAY CLEAR


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

robwight, this sounds like crossed wires - are you sure he picked you up correctly? I used to put my Corrado VR6 to Star when they were at their old premises back in the day and they only charged £40 - £50 for 2 runs. I think I rememeber even putting my highly tuned Escort Cosworth to him as well. I know because my Corrado spent a bit of time on the rollers there as I fitted various different modifications to it over a period of time. Jim could come across as a little bit gruff, but he was a good, honest genuine person. Now I've got my TT, I'm looking forwards to going back to him...


----------



## robwight (Jun 5, 2013)

I initially phoned for a price & he said £150 + vat £180

I then phone Dastek & Wallace , confused why STAR was so expensive i phone back to check the price of £180.. which he promptly confirmed before putting the phone down.. no crossed wires there mate was pretty clear cut.

3 times more expensive, half the service !! stay clear peeps..

I have never had any service work done there so cant comment on quality of work,but as far as him personally & his pricing.. no ta..

Also.. he had mentioned he could do the run at any time,asap..

Dastek in Dlagety bay and Wallace performance both have a month waiting list , that tell you something ?


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm using Star Performance for all my servicing etc now, never had an issue or cause for complaint.

Excellent service


----------



## LouisM (Feb 3, 2019)

good to know theres a decent specialist up in scotland when i eventually get the TT I'm looking for.
I'm in Edinburgh so Fife aint too far away.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I've also heard good things about DH Automotive in Falkirk but I've not tried them myself:
https://dhautomotive.co.uk/


----------

